

Best Way to get a scam site taken down? - bkmartin

This morning I was redirected to a scam site while trying to access facebook.  The site is registered through Moniker and the site that it eventually points to is registered on dynamicdolphin.  The scam tells you that you've been randomly selected for your area to take a short 2 question survey.  Once you complete them it asks you to select a price which takes you to a different domain which is one of those 'Complete x offers to win your prize' sites.<p>It uses the domain name of faceb00k.c0m-survey.c0m  all 0's are actually the letter 'o' (don't want to give these guys anything).  I contacted Moniker and left them a message to call me back.
The site that the scam site points to is r.pr0duct-rewards.c0m<p>Is there a tried and true way you guys have used to take these sites down?  Its an obvious scam and you'd think there would be an easy place to go to report and dismantle these things by now.
======
epo
The trouble with the law is that it generally requires proof and a victim.

